

Virgin Media store their passwords in plain text - jbrooksuk
https://twitter.com/jbrooksuk/status/361501326628237315

======
dnskw
They could have encrypted them and then decrypt if they want to view them.

~~~
FruitForce
But that's still just as bad. It doesn't matter if one person or a thousand
people reads someone else's password in plain text. It's still technically a
breach in security regardless of if they work for the company or not.

~~~
dnskw
Yes it is bad, but its better than storing them in plain text in the database.

